# HILFE! Starker Sog Pumpe oder Öffnung zu gross? Fisch tot ...



## frankujenny (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen ,
Ich habe in unserem neuen Haus einen Gartenteich ohne Fische übernommen. Es waren lediglich eine ganze menge Libellenlarven und __ molche darin. Eine Pumpe, die einen Bachlauf betreibt, war ebenfalls vorhanden. Diese Pumpe filtert jedoch nicht, sondern befördert nur das Wasser in den Bachlauf. Also habe ich ein __ Filtersystem angeschlossen und eine 10000L Filterpumpe . Das Wasser wird besser und besser und nachdem die Wasserqualität gut war, habe ich ein paar Fische eingesetzt. Diese fühlen sich scheinbar sehr wohl und balzen sogar Nun zu meinem Problem. Die Pumpe, die den Bachlauf betreibt, ist ziemlich stark von der zogleistung. ich habe allerdings einen Regler daran und die pumpe stark runter geregelt. die pumpe saugt mit dem unteren Bereich, also dem Boden an der Pumpe , so dass ich sie zusätzlich in eine Wanne gestellt habe, damit es keine Probleme gibt und evtl ein kleiner ,molch oder ähnliches angesaugt wird. ich habe die mittelgrossen Goldfische (ca 12CM) schon öfter in diese Wanne mit der pumpe schwimmen sehen, aber sie kamen problemlos wieder raus geschwommen.Eben allerdings waren alle 6 mittelgrossen Goldfische noch putzmunter im Teich unterwegs und ein paar std später stehe ich am bachlauf und frage mich, was das da an den steinen klebt. Ich bücke mich und sehe alles kleine Teile von einem fisch und ein einzelnes Auge. Ich bin extrem geschockt .Bekomme dieses Bild nicht aus dem kopf. Der arme fisch. Ich fühle mich richtig richtig schlecht. Diese pumpe hat etwas grössere Öffnungen als meine neue Filterpumpe, aber nie hätte ich wirklich gedacht dass eine der grösseren von unseren fischen dort hinein gelangen kann. Kann es sein, dass diese pumpe nicht für einen Fischteich gedacht ist? mit der filtertechnik habe ich leider nicht so viel Erfahrung. Könnte schreien! Ist schonmal jemandem Passiert, dass der fisch in die pumpe geraten ist?  so werde ich sie definitiv nicht mehr anmachen. Geht es eine nylonstrumpfhose darüber zu ziehen, oder besser eine neue pumpe?


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
zeige uns doch mal deine Pumpe.

Eine übergezogenene Strumpfhose wird verstopfen und damit die Pumpe zerstören.


----------



## frankujenny (1. Juli 2016)

ok, ich mache morgen ein Bild von der pumpe. und von der Öffnung.


----------



## BumbleBee (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jenny, 

einen Fisch hat´s bei mir glücklicherweise noch nicht erwischt, dafür zahlreiche Kaulquappen die letzten zwei Monate, die dann leblos auf dem Vlies ausgefiltert und aufgewickelt wurden.  Auch nicht so schön. 

Aber wenn es große Golfische ansaugt? Hast Du die Pumpe ohne Filtergehäuse laufen? Oder ist das eine spezielle Pumpe? Zeig mal her, das Dingen ...


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2016)

Gerade wegen dem Kaulquappen habe ich meine Pumpe in eine Mörtelwanne mit Deckel. Der Deckel hat viele so 5 cm große Löcher. Auf den Deckel habe ich eine grobe Japan-matte und dann so 16/34 Lavakies......alles nur um die Ansaugöffnung zwar klein aber mit großer Oberfläche zu gestalten. 

Scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## Micha61 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

vieleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit
  
Laubschutzgitter in DN 110, 2m lang für 10,00 €.
Im Baumarkt erhältlich.

LG Micha


----------



## BumbleBee (2. Juli 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Gerade wegen dem Kaulquappen habe ich meine Pumpe in eine Mörtelwanne mit Deckel. Der Deckel hat viele so 5 cm große Löcher. Auf den Deckel habe ich eine grobe Japan-matte und dann so 16/34 Lavakies......alles nur um die Ansaugöffnung zwar klein aber mit großer Oberfläche zu gestalten.
> 
> Scheint zu funktionieren.



Hä? __ Rembrandt?  AUF den 5cm Löchern ne Japanmatte und da drüber nochmal Kies? Und da kommt noch was durch? Da haste ja quasi den Filter schon vor der Pumpe oder hab ich es vielleicht falsch verstanden? Hast Du ein Bild?



Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vieleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit
> Anhang anzeigen 167945
> ...



Die Löcher sind genauso groß wie die von den meisten Filtergehäusen, da bekommt man vielleicht die großen Goldfische mit zurückgehalten, die Kaulquappen und Kleinfischchen gehen durch. Ist aber ne gute Lösung für eine Pumpe ganz ohne Gehäuse!


----------



## frankujenny (2. Juli 2016)

Ich hab sie mir gerade genau angesehen . Das Loch ist schon sehr groß so dass 12 cm lange Goldfische rein geraten können. Der Rest vom Fisch hing noch dort. Ich bin schockiert . Meine filterpumpe hat nur kleine Löcher aber diese hat große . Sie war ja bereits im Teich für den bachlauf und mein Mann meinte die wäre ok da  schwimmen keine Fische rein. 


Das ist eher so ne Tauchpumpe/ schnutzwasserpumpe wenn ich Google . Ich könnte kotzen. Bin richtig sauer .er sagt immer du machst dir Zuviel sorgen . Mit recht . Sieht man ja. Hätte ich gewusst wie groß diese Löcher sind wäre sie keine Sekunden an geblieben. Er sagte die Löcher seien ETWAS Größer als bei der filterpumpe , keine Sorge ....  Mit dem Laubgitter ist ein super Vorschlag . Danke für den tip. Aber ich denke ich hole eine normale Pumpe mit kleine Löchern, damit ich ruhig schlafen kann . Ab sofort verlasse ich mich nur noch auf mich selbst, mache mir solche Vorwürfe, dass ich nicht nachgesehen habe und sie raus geholt habe.
Der bachlauf soll nur leicht plätschern und nicht so viel Druck haben, kann mir jemand eine leichte Pumpe empfehlen ?


----------



## BumbleBee (2. Juli 2016)

frankujenny schrieb:


> Das ist eher so ne Tauchpumpe/ schnutzwasserpumpe wenn ich Google . Ich könnte kotzen. Bin richtig sauer .



Puuuh, einmal Luft holen, durchatmen.  Du kannst es jetzt nicht mehr ändern. Gut ist doch, dass ihr es jetzt gemerkt habt und den Fehler gefunden habt. Eine Tauch/Schmutzwasserpumpe ist eigentlich auch nicht für den non-stop Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt, die wäre Euch früher oder später sowieso hops gegangen. Das Ding kann man besser einsetzen und Strom sparen und Leben retten. 

Es gibt unzählige Pumpen auf dem Markt, es kommt auf die Anforderung an. Wie hoch ist denn der Höhenunterschied Wasserspiegel - Austrittsöffnung Bachlauf? Das ist ein wichtiges Kriterium. Und geh nicht nach der Leistung, die vom Hersteller angegeben wird, die ist schöngerechnet. Im Bachlauf soll es schon fließen und nicht bloss den Boden benetzen, oder?  Und für die Rohre / Schläuche nimmst Du am besten den größten Querschnitt, der noch auf die Muffen passt, damit machst Du es der Pumpe leichter das Volumen an die entsprechende Stelle zu transportieren.

Hast Du nicht mal ein paar Bilder, damit wird die Situation sofort klarer... !?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn das wirklich eine Tauch- Schmutzwasserpumpe ist, hat sie mit Sicherheit auch einen enormen Stromverbrauch, schau doch mal auf das Typenschild wenn noch vorhanden. Ein Bild von der Pumpe wäre schön.


----------



## Nori (2. Juli 2016)

Selbst ne "normale" Filterpumpe verarbeitet Kaulquappen - man solltedeshalb einen feinen Ansaugfilter andocken - den gibts bei NG als Aufsteck-und Anschraubversion (je nach Pumpe).
Seit Jahren hatte ich keine Kaulquappen mehr im Compactsieve - der Reinigungsaufwand ergibt sich nach der Wasserqualität - ich reinige das Ansaugsieb einmal pro Saison.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2016)

Kann ich mich Nori nur anschließen. So sieht dann eine Pumpe mit dem NG-Vorsatz aus: 





Auf der hässlichen grünen Kiste ist sie aus mehreren Gründen montiert. Sie steht nicht direkt im Schmodder und im Falle eines Falles pumpt sie den Teich nicht komplett leer. Ist übrigens eines der Lieblingsverstecke der Flossenmannschaft.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juli 2016)

Niemand weiß, von welcher Pumpe wir reden. Darum wollte ich sie mal sehen. Und nicht nur vom Loch. Die ganze Pumpe!


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Juli 2016)

Bei unserer Pumpe hat sich seitlich am Deckel, der 2te Ein/Auslass gelöst.
Sodass Fische in das Pumpengehäuse schwimmen konnten. Ist natürlich ein klasse versteck, nur doof das dann 2 Stück (__ Goldfisch + Sonnenbarsch) angesaugt und zerschreddert wurden. Mir ist es nicht aufgefallen, bis ich den Schmutzablauf vom Filter (mache ich jeden 2-3 Tag) geöffnet habe ..


----------



## frankujenny (2. Juli 2016)

Oh je die hat 750 Watt .

   

Hätte ich nur gewusst was es für eine Pumpe ist und selber nachgesehen ! Das tut mir unendlich leid für den Fisch.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2016)

Das Teil hat im Teich ja gar nichts zu suchen. Ist energetischer Wahnsinn und  alt wird sie da auch nicht. Den Rest hast Du ja schon selber erlebt.


----------



## Nori (2. Juli 2016)

Ja damit saugt man vollgelaufene Baugruben leer - so ein Teil fördert auch Schmutz-und Gesteinsbrockem mit etwa 30 mm Durchmesser, so dass ein Fisch problemlos mit "verarbeitet" wird.
Du musst ja eine astronomische Stromrechnung haben ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## der_odo (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich verwende gerne die Premium Serie von Oase, die kostet zwar erst einmal viel, verbraucht aber zu den meisten anderen Pumpen wenig Strom.
Die Pumpe hat zwar ein Ansauggehäuse, aber Kleinlebewesen wie Quappen, etc... werden trotzdem durchgesogen...


----------



## frankujenny (2. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe .


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ist ja alles schön und gut mit diesen Ansauggitter'n aber wie oft holt ihr eure Pumoe raus um das Gitter von Algen undSonstigem zu befreien ...?

Hatte sowas inner Art mit einem 70 er HT Rohr ( länge etw 1 m ) und 10 mm Löchern die ich da reingebohr hat . Das Rohr mußte ich dann bald jeden 2 Tag rausholen um es zu Säuber'n .


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2016)

Ähm, das steht jetzt seit 7 Jahren im Teich und war noch gar nicht draussen. Wenn der Fluss nachlässt, geh ich da mit nem Schrubber drüber. Ich züchte allerdings auch nur Fadenalgen, die ich leidenschaftlich gerne angel.


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo

OK , wenn das bei dir so funktioniert . Bei mir kommt sowas nicht mehr an die Pumpen .


----------



## Nori (3. Juli 2016)

Hab es doch auch schon geschrieben - ich mache das Teil während der Saison 1 Mal sauber - egal ob es sein muss oder nicht.
Die Reinigungsintervalle kommen halt auf den Teich und der Wasser-Sauberkeit an - bis dato hatte ich im ersten oder zwweiten Jahr der Nutzung einmal den Fall, dass die Wasserförderung weniger wurde - da musste dann gereinigt werden - ansonsten läuft der Vorfilter quasi wartungsfrei!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> AUF den 5cm Löchern ne Japanmatte und da drüber nochmal Kies? Und da kommt noch was durch? Da haste ja quasi den Filter schon vor der Pumpe oder hab ich es vielleicht falsch verstanden? Hast Du ein Bild?


Nein


Das ist so ein Deckel für ein Mörtelfass für diese Gartenspringbrunnen. 
Auf diesen ist eine dünne grobe Japanmatte gekommen. Die ist sehr hart und leider in einem nicht so schönen Blau. 
Deshalb habe ich da dünn groben Lavakies drüber gelegt. Somit ist die Wassereintrittsfläche sehr groß und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit entsprechend langsam.
Damit haben alle Tiere, auch Kaulquappen, die Möglichkeit dagegen an zu schwimmen. Wenn sich eine __ Quappe unbedingt unter die Steine und durch die Matte arbeiten will wird Sie das wohl schaffen. 

Die Bachlaufpumpe ist nur in der Zeit von 11-14.00 Uhr an. Somit haben Tiere ggf. auch noch die Möglichkeit sich wieder aus dem dunklen Mörtelkübel ans Licht zu arbeiten.


----------

